# Transportation issue from AD to dubai



## abdul70 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey
I am visiting my friends in Abu dhabi on november 10th. I am going to Abu Dhabi by taking the direct bus from sharjah ( 20 Dhs ) to Abu dhabi early in the morniing. The party would be getting over by some time after 12 PM only. My issue is that , the last bus back to dubai or sharjah is at 10: 30 Pm from AD ,, and i would be definitely missing that. Taking a Cab for 350 Dhs back to shj is pretty unreasonable. It only takes 20 Dhs to get there directly !!

So anyone with any information on transport available from Abu dhabi central bus station to Dubai or sharjah anytime soon after 12 pm midnight..... please help out... We just need to get from AD to dubai at-least..


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am going to be an abu dhabi specialist pretty soon 

As i live in Dubai and going to start working in Abu Dhabi....

Abu Dhabi economy is filled with Shadow employment of car hire...
i think they have more car hire service providers than taxi's...

All the drivers (Pakistani Pathan's/ few Indians) have proper visa papers (nothing to worry)... 
They Drive Madly but they are professional drivers....
however if the police catches them they say you are a friend... 

All you need to do is speak to a person that you want to travel to Sharjah at 12 at night... (they will easily give you the mobile numbers)....

During the day the standard price is dh 30 for any distance (may that be with in Abu Dhabi or even Dubai).... with 4 people SHARING the trip....

And if you are an individual than it is (dh 30 x4 = dh 120 to Dubai- negotiable)

A very small distance (5 minutes) is dh 5....

Everything is negotiable.... just turn your back on them... they will call you back with a negotiable price....

You can even get the same in Sharjah (I think Jubail bus station) and (Ghubaiba/ near carrefour)....
In abu dhabi every 3rd person with whom you rub your shoulders will be a car hire... i said rub your shoulders means they will pass by your ears and say Al Ain / sharjah/ Dubai and go away.... 

If you are willing to get more tired and exhausted after a party....
24 hours service:
Abu dhabi airport/ dubai airport jebal ali have a free shuttle bus provided by airlines for passengers only.... and dubai RTA have bus no. C1 and C3 dh 3 (need to recheck) from terminal 1 and terminal 3 respectively to bur dubai bus station... 

Oh!!! 
Abu Dhabi Transportation runs a lot of buses for 24 hours with in abu Dhabi only....
(I never get these web sites in google search.... you need few magical words to get hold of these pages below)
DoT - Ojra Fare System 
Abu Dhabi Government Portal - Citizen - Traffic & Road Travel 
Call 800 55555 

It is a 2008 article: 
RTA inaugurates night bus shuttle between Dubai and Sharjah | RTA | AMEinfo.com 

:confused2:
Why don't you ask a dear friend to give you a lift and pay them for petrol or something....  after all sharing is caring  

Caution: I hope you are a Male... It is not safe for female to travel alone :nono:


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

why not crash somewhere and start in the morning?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally would not ride with the private Pathan drivers, they are often too reckless *

They drive madly are NOT professional drivers, and often get into accidents. 
And being part of a back 3 for 2+ hours is not nice....


AUH Station used to have microbuses, which are not that safe, but are better than private cars.... and maybe your best bet

I would have suggested staying somewhere overnight, however, its Formula one weekend and most places will be sold out or have rooms for 5 times the normal rate

*I still remember when in such a shared taxi 6 yrs back, the driver was doing 120 kph in a 80 kph zone (after having done 170 in a 100 zone!), and we were about to crash into another car when he braked very hard, and then when the passengers asked him to slow down, he started shouting and saying he was "not scared of driving fast ".

I hope that i never have to drive with such pricks ever again.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

A taxi from Corniche to Festival City costs around 220 AED with the meter, so to Sharjah will not be 350 AED.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

You did not mention where exactly are you going in abu dhabi... anyways...

i think the only peaceful option is to 
Come back to abu dhabi bus station and stay up till 5 am (Fajr Azan/ Namaz)... 

Bus station is a lively place with lots of seats, groceries, cafeteria (it will be open till late night) along with the buses office in it... even if they close late at night... you can sit outside on benches and wait (it is cold at night)... get a book to read or music.... 
keep your id card with you and do not walk up and down....

they have a prayer room for drivers on duty at night (ending duty at fajr azan)... 
you can sit inside but do not sleep inside....

Bus stations direct phone no. 02 4431500


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

nm62 said:


> You did not mention where exactly are you going in abu dhabi... anyways...
> 
> i think the only peaceful option is to
> Come back to abu dhabi bus station and stay up till 5 am (Fajr Azan/ Namaz)...
> ...


well, if the OP can spare ~250 dhs i think it will be far better to actually take a taxi rather than spend a night at the Abu Dhabi terminal, which even if its bigger than the Dubai station, is incredibly drab and boring....


Btw, 22C is not "cold"


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

abdul70 said:


> Hey
> I am visiting my friends in Abu dhabi on november 10th. I am going to Abu Dhabi by taking the direct bus from sharjah ( 20 Dhs ) to Abu dhabi early in the morniing. The party would be getting over by some time after 12 PM only. My issue is that , the last bus back to dubai or sharjah is at 10: 30 Pm from AD ,, and i would be definitely missing that. Taking a Cab for 350 Dhs back to shj is pretty unreasonable. It only takes 20 Dhs to get there directly !!
> 
> So anyone with any information on transport available from Abu dhabi central bus station to Dubai or sharjah anytime soon after 12 pm midnight..... please help out... We just need to get from AD to dubai at-least..


i just saw your remarks on my reputation page (i never knew that page existed).... thank you

I need a your opinion...
could you please update me on how did you return back on Thursday night (10th november)...
i did not mention that all bus services are available up till 2 am on Thursday night... you should not have any problem... 

mmm... just take it as a survey.... plz let me know how was your trip... i will forward this info to few others like you  

I cannot PM you because u have not made 5 post.....


----------



## abdul70 (Oct 31, 2011)

nm62 said:


> i just saw your remarks on my reputation page (i never knew that page existed).... thank you
> 
> I need a your opinion...
> could you please update me on how did you return back on Thursday night (10th november)...
> ...


oh k .. there are bus services till 2am ???
. I will check it out and reply back after november 10.. though could you also tell me if there are Bus services late night on friday too.. 

Thank you so much..


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

let me clarify......
Abu Dhabi (DOT) buses (*inter-city*)* operate for 24 hours every single day...
* inter city means with in the major areas of abu dhabi...
All other usual abu dhabi (DOT) operate up till 2 am every single day... 

(i read this info stuck on the wall of bus station... however if you call them they will say it is 24 hours service for all buses)

Oh! Call Center info varies from bus station info and that info varies from the information window on bus station... so i am giving you the collective info...

In Dubai (*intercity buses*)* operate till late at 11 pm (service ends at 1 am) 
Inter city means buses traveling from 1 emirate to the another emirate....

Friday:
late night you will not get any bus....
however you can pay dh 2 for a bus from bus station (abu dhabi) to Musaffah industrial area (abu dhabi)...

RTA (Emirates Express bus) operates from Musaffah (abu dhabi) to Al Quoz industrial area (Dubai metro station) for dh 15 only on Friday.... this bus is not available during the week...

I personally like the dubai rta call center services (after all they are award winners)... but it took me a long time to dig this information from them... this is an outsource service of RTA...


----------

